
Landlords in Seattle Can’t Force Renters to Pay for Parking Anymore (2018) - DoreenMichele
https://usa.streetsblog.org/2018/04/03/landlords-in-seattle-cant-force-renters-to-pay-for-parking-anymore/
======
tomohawk
Making the cost of parking obvious sounds like a good thing.

If it's a good thing for parking, why not public transit and other services
the government provides? These should all be unbundled, and the full cost
borne by the users.

